
Alpha release of Age-tool – A small command line encryption utility made in Go - playeren
https://github.com/filosottile/age
======
playeren
Live coded by Filippo Valsorda (Google) on
[https://www.twitch.tv/filosottile](https://www.twitch.tv/filosottile)

